# First line challenge 26th May '09



## Olly Buckle (May 26, 2009)

We have a new first line for you to take away in directions new.


*"The little toy dog is covered with dust"*
From _Little Boy Blue_ by Eugene Field

Thank you Foxee


The challenge, in case anyone is unclear, is to compose a poem using this as your first line.


----------



## gagoots (May 26, 2009)

The little toy dog is covered with dust,
under hole in the sky,
(in the shape of a)
chandelier on the floor.

The little green table is covered with
dust
with its legs pointed high
like a dead beetlebug

The little real girl is covered with dust
and she can't get to sleep
with all the Goddamn
whistling.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 27, 2009)

[ot]





Olly Buckle said:


> We have a new first line for you to take away in directions new.
> 
> 
> *"The little toy dog is covered with dust"*
> ...


 
Totally off-topic Olly, but the prompt, besides having poignant memories, also put me in mind of this one, which I'm sure you'll recognise:

"Two little boys had two little toys 
Each had a wooden horse 
Gaily they played each summer's day 
Warriors both of course 
One little chap then had a mishap 
Broke off his horse's head 
Wept for his toy then cried with joy 
As his young playmate said 


Did you think I would leave you crying 
When there's room on my horse for two 
Climb up here Jack and don't be crying 
I can go just as fast with two 
When we grow up we'll both be soldiers 
And our horses will not be toys 
And I wonder if we'll remember 
When we were two little boys"





_Tie me kangaroo down, sport_[/ot]


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 27, 2009)

Putting "off topic at the topdoesn't make it allright to post bang in the middle of the challenge page and there was no need to post the whole thing just (Yes just) putting the title there would have been enough although it's obvious from the blue background that you simply copy and pasted without a thought for copyright. Thank you, it's been a long day, I needed a rant.

Now , go away and use your not inconsiderable powers of invention and somewhat unusual sense of humour to decide why it was covered in dust and write a poem about it --- and don't show your face in this thread until you have or the challenge is over.

So there.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 28, 2009)

*Don’t Mess With OX*

The little toy dog is covered with dust
Blown in as the big trucks pass by 


 
Bringing hundreds of cattle for next Friday’s sale
Where the prices are sure to be high.

A recession there’s not, when it’s all about food
And the farmers, they grin, ear to ear
'Cos people have cash when they want to buy meat
So for some it’s a very good year.

The dog shares a desk with a Windows p.c.
Plus _another_ old bovine, named OX,
Who curses the trucks that blow in the dust
And contrives to cause a few shocks.

The cattlemen think that *they* make the rules
And they don’t give a toss for their neighbours
But they’ll learn who laughs last, when the cops come and ask
For the papers allowing their labours.

See, truckies need per*mits* to use the town streets;
But don’t have them, so hence break the law 
And a letter, unsigned, in the small local rag
Is enough to start settling the score.

The saleyards _ere long_ will be moved out of town
And dust will no more smudge this text
The little toy dog will smile up at OX 


 
And they'll dream about who to screw next....


----------



## The Backward OX (May 31, 2009)

oops


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 31, 2009)

Life is for living.



The little toy dog is covered in dust
  The bicycle wheels are cobwebs and rust
  The door of this place has been kept shut by fear
  Nobody wanted the memories here

  The line is dead, the family is cursed,
  The child is gone, there is nothing to trust.
  Living make-believe past, as the future draws near,
  Our memory’s not the memory here.

  Forget the future, our dreams are lost,
  Faith, hope and change belong to the past
  When we dressed up in clothing we no longer wear,
  Before we ignored the memorial here.

  A lost doorway opened to us by a gust
  Should be observed, not closed as you pass.
  Things put away here were for living and learning
  No time then for grieving and yearning.


----------



## Brendan M (May 31, 2009)

The little toy dog is covered in dust
'cause he who possesses it
Is now more intrigued by big bust

All day and all night
he surfs the Net
Little does his mother know
That her credit card has her drowned in debt

"Three hundred dollars on porn?!"
she screamed as she scowled at the boy
"I wish you was neva born!"

All day and all night
the boy cried and cried
Little did he know
That his mother had just recently died

"It's not three hundred ma'am,"
she listened on the phone to the man,
"It's twenty two grand"



*OWNED.*​


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 1, 2009)

It's Parkinsonism


----------



## Jotorka (Jun 9, 2009)

*More in Life*

The little tog dog is covered with dust,
and here do I sit, yes, I am a bust.
I lost all my power, my money, my fame,
yet no one remembers, not even my name.

I stared at that dog 'til my eyes filled with tears.
I began to think back to those "wealth-happy" years.
I thought of the day when I married my wife,
then I thought of when I left her and made money my life.

I then saw myself in the eyes of that dog.
I thought of myself as a slob and a hog.
At one point that toy was quite the gift to bear,
but o'er the years its luster dimmed, its owner lost their care.

I too was dirty and covered with dust.
I thought that family could regain my trust.
I slowly got up, but then I got thinking:
What family would accept this father (quite stinking).

I sat right back down with no will to advance.
Then it struck me: My family might give me a chance.
I stood up abruptly, but before I took off,
I brushed off the dust which caused me to cough.

The cough brought my gaze upon that small toy.
It taught me a lesson and I was filled up with joy.
I bent down and grabbed it and brushed it off too.
"A gift for my son," I thought (he's now twenty-two).

It will be our reminder that family is a must,
lest you find yourself like that dog in the dust.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 10, 2009)

Late again, I am sorry, my time gets so filled up. Anyway, please post no more poems other than for your own amusement, the challenge is over and I shall put a poll on this thread.


----------

